# panic(cpu 0 caller 0xFFFF0003)



## cuco (23 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir,
Depuis ce soir, gros souci.
J'ai un G5 2x2GHZ sous OS X v10.5.6 Leopard,
 3,5 Go de ram, 2x256Mo original, 2x512Mo samsung et 2X1Go corsair.
(Je précise que ça fonctionne très bien depuis plus d'un an)
Je travaille sur photoshop, bug, je force l'application à quitter et là écran bleu :hein:.
Obligé d'éteindre en maintenant enfoncé.
Au démarrage, *panic(cpu 0 caller 0xFFFF0003), *puis redémarrage forcé.
Je vide la "PRAM", rien.
"Pomme s" pour un "fsck - fy" impossible
Démarrage à partir de Leopard, "C" enfoncé et kernel panic.
Idem avec Diskwarrior...
je procède au test des barrettes, je retire les 2 samsung,
le mac démarre, redémarre seul puis sans kernel panic reboot forcé.
Je fais de même avec les barrettes suivantes, pareil...
Je pense vraiment que le souci vient de la RAM, mais comment les tester autrement?
J'espère réellement trouver une solution car impossible de démarrer à partir du CD, ni Leopard ni Diskwarrior et toute mon entreprise est gérée à partir de mon Mac. 
(oui je sais je devrais faire des sauvegardes )
Help.

Franck


----------



## -oldmac- (24 Mars 2009)

Un de t'est deux processeur est mort je crois car "panic cpu0" c'est lié au processeur, c'est un G5 Dual ?, pas de problème du coté du système de refroidissement (fuite connus sur ce modèle ?). Effectivement, t'as ram n'y est pour rien

Voila!

PS : Tu post la même chose sur 2 post différants ?


----------



## cuco (24 Mars 2009)

Désolé pour le double post. 
Je suis un peu en panique depuis hier soir. 
Merci pour ta réponse.
Comment être sur que cela proviens d'un de mes processeurs?
CPU 0 indique forcément une panne processeur?
Comment constater une fuite du watercooling?
Si effectivement le diagnostic s'avère bon, peut -on changer le processeur, 
cela vaut-il le coût, est-ce compliqué à trouver et à changer?
Mais surtout comment récupérer mes précieuses données?
Beaucoup de questions, mais sure que vous comprenez.


----------



## -oldmac- (31 Mars 2009)

Pour recuperez les données, démonte le DD et achète un boitier externe 3.5" (renseigne toi sur la connectique IDE ou Sata)

Pour le processeur, je n'en suis pas sûr.

Pour le Watercooling, il faut vérifier en démontant le bloc processeur avec ce tuto : http://nysoyan.free.fr/Eaglefour/PowermacG5.html

Voila


----------



## Jack Dell (6 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir, j'ai a peu près le meme probleme sur un PM Bi 1.8. j'ai fini par l'emmener chez mon reparateur agréé. Il m'a diagnostiqué les supports des processeurs et les a changé. Ni carte mère ni processeur Ouf! le coût de la reparation ne semble pas excessif.
Je pense avoir des nouvelles definitives demain. Il est en test pour l'instant et cela semble fonctionner!
Donc  tu devrais te faire faire un diagnostic.
J. Dell


----------



## Jack Dell (22 Avril 2009)

ben finalement c'était la carte mere   --> réparation coûteuse que j'ai fait prendre en charge par mon assureur ( surtension), mais le remplacer eût été encore plus cher!


----------



## -oldmac- (22 Avril 2009)

Bah voila triste histoire, facon carte mère ou processeur, quand la machine est hors garantie, mieux vaut la changer que de faire réparer (même prix)


----------



## Jack Dell (23 Avril 2009)

oui le remplacer par du neuf; environ 2600 ou de l'occase à 1500 eût été possible. Si l'assurance n'avait pas joué je serai parti vers un macpro d'occasion, mais là, la reparation va me coûter 220; y a pas photos dans l'état actuel de l'economie ;-)


----------

